# Vacation Villas at Fantasyworld



## Rick H (Jul 18, 2012)

We have been owners here for about 16 years and don't always use our week here.  We are here this week and notice that some units have personal items (children's toys, outdoor furniture, umbrellas and even a set of tires) stored in the outdoor screened porch.  This leads me to believe that perhaps someone is living full time in some of these units, maybe renting or at least using them for storage.
Has anyone else using this resort noticed this?  Any answers?

Thanks


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jul 18, 2012)

Rick:  There are permanent owners (full year) at this resort.  They have their own association, and I think have to pay a certain $ amount to our association for use of the amenities (pool, lazy river, etc.).  I know they were also "hit" with the special assessment (though not sure what $ amount) towards the upgrade of the pool area.  Every once in awhile, one of these units comes up for sale and when sold, I was told that they have to be upgraded to match the granite, stainless steel appliances, etc., which we have in our timeshare units.  I recall that one unit was listed for under $50,000, but needed to have the upgrades done to it.  They also have their own rental program for renting out their units.

We own 2 weeks at VV@FW and have always used the weeks.

How do you like the new pool/lazy river area?
Sylvia


----------



## Rickatom (Feb 17, 2015)

*Our useage*

we bought and have found out being an owner isn't for us.  Do you know of anyone looking to buy?  odd year usage vacation fantasy world I.


----------



## planzfortomorrow (Feb 25, 2015)

To the previous poster: There's probably interest from someone for your timeshare; I bought at fantasy world II about 3 years ago. It's a decent place, but it's no longer really associated with Fantasy world I except the name, and if I want to pay a small fee I can use the fancy pool/lazy river.  You should list your time share in the bargain basement section here at TUG, and/or craigslist in your area and/or Orlando.  There's a section on how to sell/give away your timeshare.  Or ebay.  Or maybe look into selling at some place like Sumday vacation--I think this would (obviously) cost more than just listing an ad at tug, but yeah, I think you could probably get rid of it with some modest amount of effort.

Good luck!


----------

